# Food Safety News Mon 12/9/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 9, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 12/9/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* GAO recommends FDA improve oversight of import alert removal decisions*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 09, 2019 12:10 am The Government Accountability Office (GAO) is out with a new report suggesting the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) needs to up its game when it comes to imported seafood. At issue is the FDA’s oversight of import alert removal decisions for seafood arriving in the United States. Imports account for 90 percent of seafood consumption...  Continue Reading


* EU votes against renewing chlorpyrifos approval*
By News Desk on Dec 09, 2019 12:10 am European officials have voted not to renew the approvals of chlorpyrifos and chlorpyrifos-methyl. Chlorpyrifos and chlorpyrifos-methyl are insecticides to control insect pests on a range of crops. Chlorpyrifos-methyl is also used to treat stored cereal grain. This past week at a meeting of the Standing Committee on Plants, Animals, Food and Feed (PAFF) member states...  Continue Reading



* Warning Letters sent to D.A.Y Farm and PT.  SIG ASIA*
By Jonan Pilet on Dec 09, 2019 12:09 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading



* Preventative care: Increasing hepatitis A vaccinations among food service workers*
By Guest Contributor on Dec 09, 2019 12:03 am ACADEMIC ANALYSIS Editor’s note: This contributed piece is from the thesis of Jamie Ragos, the current holder of The Dave Theno Fellowship for Food Safety. Thesis: Over the past three years, there has been an ongoing outbreak of Hepatitis A in the United States although it is the only foodborne disease that has a vaccination. Mandating...  Continue Reading


----------

